# Beer as a resuscitation fluid



## Melclin (Feb 24, 2011)

From: Cattermole GN, Chan DYS, Graham CA, Rainer TH. Beer as a burns resuscitation fluid. Emergency Medicine Australasia. 2010;22(2):195-6.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1742-6723.2010.01279.x/full

Important news in the world of fluid resuscitation B)



> We present the case of an unusual fluid resuscitation regime in a 65-year-old man with 40% burns. He fell into a garden fire, but believing the hospital to be closed, waited at home drinking six cans (2 L) of ‘San Miguel’ beer, with no other fluid intake, before attending the ED the next morning, 17 h after injury. His burn was assessed as mixed partial thickness, involving upper limbs, torso and face.
> 
> ....
> 
> To our knowledge, this is the first report of burns resuscitation with beer... We do not advocate its routine use...However, the case does remind us that the large volumes of the Parkland formula might not be necessary. *Alternatively, our patient may just have been fortunate in his choice of beer. ‘San Miguel’ (St Michael) is the patron saint of paramedics*.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 24, 2011)

Did this bloke not think to ring up 000 and have Brown and Oz swann out the sky in thier big read flying contraption and give him some ketamine? Silly boy Brown would never turn down ketamine.

Say .... Brown wonders if Mrs Brown would taste ketamine in her food?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2011)

Medic417 wonders if Medic417 should report Brown for possible crime?  Medic417 yes Medic417 should if Medic417 could report Brown even if there is a Frown.


----------



## jrm818 (Feb 24, 2011)

Coolest thing I've read in a while B)


Does it ruin the joke if I mention that they omitted to mention the potent anti-antiduretic hormone effect of alcohol?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 24, 2011)

nice


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 24, 2011)

Great new burn slogan!

Got Burned? Get HAMMERED!!!!:wacko:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 25, 2011)

I always got drunk before I fell in the camp fire. Always seemed more proactive that way.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Feb 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I always got drunk before I fell in the camp fire. Always seemed more proactive that way.



a little prevention goes a long way!


----------



## EMS49393 (Feb 25, 2011)

Does it work with Guinness?  I'm pretty clumsy so burning myself is not out of the realm of possibility, I just wanna make sure I have the right beer in the fridge beforehand. 

I so want a beer NOW!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> Does it work with Guinness?  I'm pretty clumsy so burning myself is not out of the realm of possibility, I just wanna make sure I have the right beer in the fridge beforehand.
> 
> I so want a beer NOW!



Cold Guiness? Ugh. No accounting for taste there


----------



## Melclin (Feb 25, 2011)

Considering that guiness is arse gravy of the worst variety, I don't think it matters if its cold or not. 

Imagine how much pain he must have been in. Can you imagine sitting around a camp fire for hours sicking piss with a bloke with 40% burns to his face and chest!? What a f**king knob jockey.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Considering that guiness is arse gravy of the worst variety, I don't think it matters if its cold or not.
> 
> Imagine how much pain he must have been in. Can you imagine sitting around a camp fire for hours sicking piss with a bloke with 40% burns to his face and chest!? What a f**king knob jockey.



Can you translate that from Ozzie to English?


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 25, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Can you translate that from Ozzie to English?



Arse gravy of the worst variety = horrid liquid unfit for human consumption 

sucking piss = getting drunk

bloke = male

F**king knob jockey = unsmart person

Kiwi and Ozzie are almost about the same so Brown hopes Brown got that right


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Arse gravy of the worst variety = horrid liquid unfit for human consumption
> 
> sucking piss = getting drunk
> 
> ...


We thank you for your translation Mr. Brown. It was well needed.....


----------



## firetender (Feb 27, 2011)

*Please don't jump my butt!*

These all sound like references to non-heterosexual acts by males or guys doing unto themselves. Is that what most of the slang Down-Under is about?

Arse gravy....who needs a translation of THAT?

Sucking piss...only one image for that one!

BLOke...okay, I'm pulling your...ah, forget it!

F**ing knob jockey...a handy image.


----------



## firetender (Feb 27, 2011)

*But seriously, Folks...*

Worked in an OR. Large man, mid-thirties, emergency appendectomy. Post-surgery, as he's in recovery, all of a sudden he starts hiccuping uncontrollably. Sure enough, stitches pop and there I am, catching bowels before they hit the floor -- LITERALLY!

Back to surgery, now a wire mesh sewn in. In recovery, hiccups start again and...you guessed it!

That's when they figured the guy was having the DT's, so they shot him up with sterile alcohol until he could get stable and home to his six-packs!


----------



## Melclin (Feb 27, 2011)

*You guys don't have google in America?*



firetender said:


> That's when they figured the guy was having the DT's, so they shot him up with sterile alcohol until he could get stable and home to his six-packs!



Wow, I thought diaz, thiamine +/-multivitamins was the go. Aren't they just ultimately making things worse?



firetender said:


> These all sound like references to non-heterosexual acts by males or guys doing unto themselves. Is that what most of the slang Down-Under is about?
> 
> Arse gravy....who needs a translation of THAT?
> 
> ...





Arse gravy: diarrhea. Nothing to do with sex. An adequate description of guiness. 

I said 'sicking piss' which was a typo. I meant to say '*sinking* piss'. Piss is alcohol; a reference to what it becomes a little while after drinking it. Sinking it means drinking it. 'Sinking piss' or 'getting pissed' means getting drunk. Sometimes the term 'sucking piss' is used in reference to sucking on the bottle, but its not common. Again none of them are to do with sex. 

For extra points, a 'piss pot' is an alcoholic or an enthusiastic drinker. 

When one "pisses it up against the wall" it is a reference to having wasted something in the same sense as spending a whole pile of money on a night of drinking and pissing it all out at the end ("I earned heaps of money in that job but I pissed it all up the wall"), or wasting potential by spending time drinking rather than being productive: "I was really good a cricket but I just pissed it all up against the wall".

Bloke: ubiquitous term in Australia for a male.

Knob jockey: Definitely to do with sex, but not necessarily homosexual sex and its not really ever used in a homophobic way. I suppose it must have been a homophobic slur or a term equivalent to "slut" at some stage but I guess it lost that meaning. Sort of like saying someone is a wanka. Wanking means masturbating, but nobody actually considers suggesting that someone masturbates to be an actual insult anymore, its just an insult in its own sense, meaning stupid, idiotic, rude, a time waster or someone who is a bit useless.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 27, 2011)

*But...*

I Like Guiness.


It is a man's beer, not one of those piss colored ones all the girls add rasberry syrup to.


----------



## Melclin (Feb 27, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> It is a man's beer,



Now Vene, you seem like a clever sort of fellow so I'm sure you mean that in the sense that you have to be singularly masculine to tolerate something so foul.

If you soaked iron filings and dirt in the urine of a dying horse and topped it off with some stale wale semen whisked into a fine foam, you would have to throw it in the bin because you would _still_ have failed in creating something as utterly undrinkable as guiness.

If, on the other hand, you want to drink a _beer_, anything from Tasmania will see you pleasantly surprised at how wrong you were to drink guiness.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ive seen budweiser in the pt refrigerator before, as a prescription.


----------



## Scout (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.pbase.com/globalgadabout/image/82208328
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3266819.stm


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 27, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Now Vene, you seem like a clever sort of fellow so I'm sure you mean that in the sense that you have to be singularly masculine to tolerate something so foul.
> 
> If you soaked iron filings and dirt in the urine of a dying horse and topped it off with some stale wale semen whisked into a fine foam, you would have to throw it in the bin because you would _still_ have failed in creating something as utterly undrinkable as guiness.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you want to drink a _beer_, anything from Tasmania will see you pleasantly surprised at how wrong you were to drink guiness.



Then you will have to bring some over for such a test.

Better still, fly me down there so I can get it from the keg. 

But I still like Guiness. It is especially tasty with steak and baked potatoe. Speaking of which, do they cook beef down there to show leather like the British do, or is it still "mooing" like it should be.


----------



## certguy (Feb 27, 2011)

What a shock!Someone practicin redneck EMS down under.I'm surprised he didn't irrigate with it too!


----------



## firetender (Feb 27, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Wow, I thought diaz, thiamine +/-multivitamins was the go. Aren't they just ultimately making things worse?



This was in 1972 in an ER where expediency trumped Hippocrates! They actually titrated the doses over a period of time stabilizing him until he mended. I don't think he complained, but, like with most, I never got the chance to follow up and he didn't end up back in the OR.




Melclin said:


> Bloke: ubiquitous term in Australia for a male.



Well, Bloke, it's good to get to know ya! We should move this to a New Thread entitled "Down Under Translation References", but I'd sure we'd need to do that with our American version of English as well. Feel free to ask questions!


----------



## ChorusD (Feb 28, 2011)

If you soaked iron filings and dirt in the urine of a dying horse and topped it off with some stale wale semen whisked into a fine foam said:
			
		

> still[/I] have failed in creating something as utterly undrinkable as guiness.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you want to drink a _beer_, anything from Tasmania will see you pleasantly surprised at how wrong you were to drink guiness.



Hmmm...the only beer I remember from down under is XXXX Bitter and XXXX Gold...is that from Tasmania?

The best though is everything I DON'T remeber about Bundy rum....


----------



## Melclin (Feb 28, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Then you will have to bring some over for such a test.
> 
> Better still, fly me down there so I can get it from the keg.
> 
> But I still like Guiness. It is especially tasty with steak and baked potatoe. Speaking of which, do they cook beef down there to show leather like the British do, or is it still "mooing" like it should be.



Fly yourself! With those big PGY1 bucks you'll be making soon  If you ever do, I'll guarantee a couple of Boag's Premium draughts on ice. 

In fairness, when I had guiness in Ireland, it was alright. I was 17 and I didn't have the heart to admit to the collected working men of the small town I was staying in that I'd have preferred the pina colada my girlfriend was drinking. I developed a taste for it out of necessity.

Its not at all the same over here. 



certguy said:


> What a shock!Someone practicin redneck EMS down under.I'm surprised he didn't irrigate with it too!



Wrong kind of beer mate. He's not an idiot! You resuscitate with lager, irrigate with stout. Everyone knows that. Did you even go to EMT school?



firetender said:


> Well, Bloke, it's good to get to know ya! We should move this to a New Thread entitled "Down Under Translation References", but I'd sure we'd need to do that with our American version of English as well. Feel free to ask questions!



Ninety percent of our television and popular culture is American so I like to flatter myself by thinking I understand a decent proportion of American slang. I'm sure though, that there is much I could learn from wise old :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s such as yourself.

EDIT: Having been censored, it occurs to me that b*st*rd may be a more offensive term to you than I meant it :blush: So much for my understanding of American slang 



ChorusD said:


> Hmmm...the only beer I remember from down under is XXXX Bitter and XXXX Gold...is that from Tasmania?
> 
> The best though is everything I DON'T remeber about Bundy rum....



No. They come from other ends of the country which is convenient because it provides a geographical representation of a spectrum of beer quality. All that is mid strength and rubbish comes from queensland up north and the beer get progressively better as you move south towards Tasmania. I have it on good authority (Brown) that the beer in New Zealand, the southernmost state of Australia, is pretty decent too. 

Bundy rum's power to make you want to vomit is second only to its power to erase the memory of having drunk it in the first place. I assume that's how they stay in business


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 28, 2011)

Melclin said:


> I have it on good authority (Brown) that the beer in New Zealand, the southernmost state of Australia, is pretty decent too.



Its not bad although Brown restricts himself to Carlsberg or Stella or if drinking actual liquor and not candy water, Blenders Pride Indian Whisky or Jim Bean both served with lemonade.

You know, Brown was in Sydney a couple months ago and could have sworn Brown had simply walked across the street .... even tho Sydney is a dark, horrid, souless place ... not unlike Auckland 

Melbourne is much nicer, not that Oz will get to see much of it being posted in the country ... do say hello to Maggie Doyle if you see her, nummy


----------



## firetender (Feb 28, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Ninety percent of our television and popular culture is American so I like to flatter myself by thinking I understand a decent proportion of American slang. I'm sure though, that there is much I could learn from wise old :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s such as yourself.
> 
> EDIT: Having been censored, it occurs to me that b*st*rd may be a more offensive term to you than I meant it :blush: So much for my understanding of American slang



I wouldn't know. Let me ask my Father...wait a minute, I don't know who he is!

And I, for one, apologize for having anything to do with laying US culture on top of your own and pray that you don't fall under it. You deserve better; Please, don't lose your own just 'cause we sell :censored::censored::censored::censored: better.!


----------

